# L3908 w/ RT LT Modifier



## dwillette (Apr 19, 2010)

Ingenix encoder does not list the RT LT modifier. dx is carpal tunnel so wouldn't using these modifiers be correct?


----------



## halebill (Apr 20, 2010)

Appending LT and RT modifiers to HCPCS code L3908 does not seem appropriate, as the modifiers are generally reported to represent procedures and other services such as x-rays. If two of these items were dispensed, I would recommend reporting it at 2 units.


Bill Hale, CPC


----------



## PLAIDMAN (Apr 21, 2010)

I always have to put rt, lt on L3908.  If it is not there it gets denied and sent back stating missing mod.  I have tried putting 2 units on claim and that is also denied.

The guidelines may say otherwise but my payors require it to be on the claim


----------



## erindrogin (Mar 17, 2011)

PLAIDMAN: Which payers deny the claims without the rt/lt modifier?


----------

